# Name



## Mattuk

What does the name Peter Hathaway Capstick mean to you boys?


----------



## On a call

A great writer...most of the Africa novels I read were by him. !!

... Death on the Nile

...Death in the long grass

...He did what I could only think of...


----------



## Mattuk

Death in the long grass was his best! I have most of his books, his writing was fantastic!


----------



## On a call

His writing takes you to a place not many get to experience. Actually after reading his first book it put a yearning to head to Africa. If I ever have enough extra cash I would like to take the wife and do it. A cape would be my first choice followed by cats.


----------



## Mattuk

Put the leopard in the bag then worry about the rest!


----------



## On a call

Yes that would be on the first cat list...but there is somthing about a cape that I really want to see. Sounds nuts...but maybe with a bow or cross bow. Not stalking but ambush from above, I am not that dumb.

You are close enough...ever think of going south ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes but its still an 8 hour flight and I don't have the spare cash at the moment! My bookcase is full of Africa and India.


----------



## On a call

I doubt I will make it but one never knows. Never thought I would be able to go to Alaska and I did it twice. Was just there last fall. I started saving and did it on a shoe string but through the help of others, Knapper ( from here ) I made it come true.

When I read stories it catches my attention. But doing it catches my spirit.

Capstick's writings I started reading about 7 years ago....it sure sounds like an experience I would like to have. But only if it is in Gods will.

I am content however with what I have here. Coyote, bobcat, fox, and I like to trap beaver along with other critters...so I am blessed with that and that is huge alone.


----------



## shakari

I never met Capstick but we did have mutual friends and I'm told he was great company... His books were some of the first African hunting books I ever read, way back when the world was in black and white.

Robert Ruark was also amongst my early reads and I still enjoy re-reading both authors.

More currently, I'm now reading 'The Half Fast Hunter' by Bill Yung. That covers hunting in North America and Africa and I reckon it's one of the very best hunting books I've ever read in my life...... possibly the best.

If anyone is interested, our free African hunting info website also has a massive collection of African hunting and Africa related books for sale. Proces begin at about US$0.50 cents and go all the way up to US$225K and sellers throughout the world are listed, so you can choose the seller nearest to you.

You can find it all here: http://www.shakariconnection.com/bookshelf.html


----------



## Mattuk

shakari said:


> I never met Capstick but we did have mutual friends and I'm told he was great company... His books were some of the first African hunting books I ever read, way back when the world was in black and white.
> 
> Robert Ruark was also amongst my early reads and I still enjoy re-reading both authors.
> 
> More currently, I'm now reading 'The Half Fast Hunter' by Bill Yung. That covers hunting in North America and Africa and I reckon it's one of the very best hunting books I've ever read in my life...... possibly the best.
> 
> If anyone is interested, our free African hunting info website also has a massive collection of African hunting and Africa related books for sale. Proces begin at about US$0.50 cents and go all the way up to US$225K and sellers throughout the world are listed, so you can choose the seller nearest to you.
> 
> You can find it all here: http://www.shakariconnection.com/bookshelf.html


Robert Ruark was a fantastic writer. Where abouts in South Africa are you Steve? I have friends in Natal.


----------



## On a call

Thanks Steve,

I am going to order a couple I have yet to read. Never read any Robert Ruark.


----------



## youngdon

I think you'll like Ruarks work just as well as Capsticks.


----------



## shakari

Matt,

I'm just outside the town of White River which is about a 15 minute drive from the SW corner of the Kruger Nat Park..... I am however, an ex pat Brit.

FWIW, I know KZN very well indeed and have been taking people hunting there for over 30 years..... esp around the Pongola area.

More generally, there's no end of good books about African hunting. As well as the other authors I've mentioned, I'm also especially fond of Foran, Hunter, Hay, Herne & Bell..... the last two hunted and wrote about Uganda in general and the Karamoja region of Uganda in particular and it's so great for me to read those books now that I operate there as well.

On a call,

You'll love Ruark. I'm not a great fan of his novels but Use Enough Gun, Horn of the Hunter, The Old Man & the Boy and The Old Man's Boy Grows older are all simply stunning reads!


----------



## Mattuk

shakari said:



> Matt,
> 
> I'm just outside the town of White River which is about a 15 minute drive from the SW corner of the Kruger Nat Park..... I am however, an ex pat Brit.
> 
> FWIW, I know KZN very well indeed and have been taking people hunting there for over 30 years..... esp around the Pongola area.
> 
> More generally, there's no end of good books about African hunting. As well as the other authors I've mentioned, I'm also especially fond of Foran, Hunter, Hay, Herne & Bell..... the last two hunted and wrote about Uganda in general and the Karamoja region of Uganda in particular and it's so great for me to read those books now that I operate there as well.
> 
> On a call,
> 
> You'll love Ruark. I'm not a great fan of his novels but Use Enough Gun, Horn of the Hunter, The Old Man & the Boy and The Old Man's Boy Grows older are all simply stunning reads!


Lucky you Steve! How fantastic. 
Not sure about that little poacher Bell tho!


----------



## shakari

I reckon Bell must have been a very interesting character and I also reckon there's as much of a story in what he doesn't say in his books as in what he does say.

When I was in Karamoja last year, we tried to find his old campsite next to the Greek River in the Pian Upe region.... I'm 100% sure we got it right but couldn't find and physical signs of previous occupation.... We also saw the mountain that he called 'the knob'..... had to be that as it's the only one for miles.

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## Mattuk

Bishops stortford, Herts


----------



## shakari

Ok, I know of it but haven't been there..... I was born & raised in Chislehurst, Kent & then moved around Bucks & Berks etc and then got fed up with commuting to Africa & came out here to live about 10 years ago.

I'm now semi retired from the field and pretty much only hunt old clients who have become friends.... The rest of the hunting is done by the other PHs.


----------



## Mattuk

Are you hunting everything small and big?


----------



## shakari

I don't do many plains game only hunts anymore. Most are dangerous game with some plains game thrown in as it were and also do some wing shooting safaris now as well.

I can never understand why African wingshooting is so under utilised by overseas hunters/shooters. We can offer bloody good and very mixed wingshoots from US$450 per person per day but demand ticks along when it should really be roaring along. - Just one of life's mysteries I guess!









We're not the cheapest operators in Africa but we stick to upmarket areas and run a good quality operation...... and as you'll see from our websites, have been in the business for a fair while.


----------



## Mattuk

The big 4 is the way to go, not that worried about rhino. The cats are the interesting one's.


----------



## shakari

Yup, I agree..... my two favourites are buff & leopard.... and there's a fair bit of info and a number of articles on those things on our shakariconnection.com site


----------



## Mattuk

Yes just like Capstick, Leopard would become a passion of mine if I ever got the chance! I've seen our black one's over here 3 times, a fantastic creature to photograph or hunt!


----------



## shakari

Articles 7, 12 & 14 here: http://www.shakariconnection.com/african-hunting-articles.html might be of interest.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Steve I'll have a look.


----------



## shakari

Chaps, it's just occurred to me to tell you that you can sign up for our bookshelf newsletter at the top right here: http://www.shakariconnection.com/bookshelf.html

We don't pass your info onto anyone, it's free and you can opt out anytime you like.

Don't know why I didn't mention it before...... Must have been having a senior moment I guess!


----------



## Mattuk

What about Jim Corbett? His writing puts you next to him in the jungles of Asia.


----------



## shakari

Corbett was a very interesting guy and because the guy who got me into African hunting was an Anglo Indian I got to read the Corbett books very early on in my big game hunting career.

One of the things that isnt particularly well known about Corbett was that he was also a Professional Hunter in East Africa for a while and I'm told he lived near treetops in Kenya....... I'm not 100% sure but think he was guiding (not hunting with) Princess Elizabeth when she went up a Princess and came down a Queen. He was certainly there at the time though.

How's that for a useless piece of information!

I think the only book he wrote about his African experiences was Tree Tops and FWIW, you can buy it here: http://www.shakariconnection.com/bookshelf-authors-c.html from about US$2


----------



## Mattuk

No I think your right in what you say Steve.


----------



## shakari

Matt

If you also enjoy the books about Indian hunting, you might like to try 'Tryst With Tigers' by Sher Jung.

In it, you'll find one of my favourite quotes where he writes:

"The jungle is the place to test one's mettle and one's skill. It is a place for personal and individual adventure. To tackle the adversary on the ground of it's own choosing and to outwit it in it's own game of woodcraft is the real joy and thrill of hunting. Always remember that hunting is not just killing animals, it is much more than killing; Killing is the least important part of it."


----------



## Mattuk

And he would be right! Fantastic quote!


----------



## youngdon

shakari said:


> Matt
> 
> If you also enjoy the books about Indian hunting, you might like to try 'Tryst With Tigers' by Sher Jung.
> 
> In it, you'll find one of my favourite quotes where he writes:
> 
> "The jungle is the place to test one's mettle and one's skill. It is a place for personal and individual adventure. To tackle the adversary on the ground of it's own choosing and to outwit it in it's own game of woodcraft is the real joy and thrill of hunting. Always remember that hunting is not just killing animals, it is much more than killing; Killing is the least important part of it."


That's a great quote. Thanks for posting it Steve.


----------



## shakari

Being an old bugger, I remember a time when pretty much every hunter used to arrive with that attitude in his mind.

Sadly, nowadays, that's changed and many now arrive with a shopping list and minimum size requirements like they're taking a visit to a supermarket...... and because of that, often lose the simple enjoyment of the hunt and the bush.

I'm glad to say that some still adhere to the old traditions and attitudes.


----------



## Mattuk

We are a dying breed!


----------



## shakari

We are indeed mate..... I have to say, I'm glad to be at the back end of my hunting career so I can pretty much avoid most of that sort of thing.


----------



## Mattuk

What about Nine man-eaters and one rogue by Kenneth Anderson, The man-eaters of Tsavo by JH Patterson and Green hills of Africa by Ernest Hemingway?


----------



## shakari

Yup. All worth reading. 9 maneaters is the best of the the 3 to me.

I'm not much of a Hemmingway fan I'm afraid..... I find he's a bit dark and miserable for me..... whereas someone like Ruark celebrates Africa.

As for Patterson..... It's a good book and well worth reading - and if you wanted to find an instruction manual of how NOT to hunt lion, you couldn't do and better than buy that book.









How about JA Hunter or CF Lake? - I find Lake's book: Killers in Africa. The truth about animals lying in wait and hunters lying in print a magnificent read!


----------



## Mattuk

Hunter was good but even though he was just doing his job I found him to be a mass killer really. I know what you mean about Hemmingway but I enjoyed it. Yes I think my girlfriend could hunt Lion better than Patterson! I've not heard of Lake I'll have to have a look, thanks Steve.


----------



## shakari

Here you go mate: http://www.shakariconnection.com/bookshelf-authors-l.html

The cheapest copy is US$1. 00

I guarantee you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Steve I'll have a look.


----------



## shakari

You might also consider the Brian Herne books as well...... I'm especially fond of them because he wrote about Uganda...... I read Uganda Safaris when I was relatively young and dreamed of hunting there ever since..... and finally managed to do my first few hunts up there last year.

You'll find them under H for Herne on the same site!


----------



## Mattuk

Once again thank you Steve I'll have a look. What were you hunting, did you get much?


----------



## shakari

One client wanted a really old, stuffed up scrumcap buff ang got one plus he took defassa waterbuck, guenther's dik dik, hartebeest, oribi and a few baboons and the other wanted an old buff but wasn't interested in inches and took 2 real old boys both about 40 inches, plus defassa waterbuck, guenther's dik dik, hartebeest a few baboons and some guinea fowl, francolin & doves.

In both cases we hunted the Pian Upe & Karamojo regions...... In Pian Upe, although we found no definite proof, I'm fairly confident we found Bell's old camp site and what he called 'The Knob' mountain and in Karamoja, we hunted all the way up to the Sudan border.

Of all the African countries I've conducted safaris in, Uganda is the most interesting & scenic.


----------



## Mattuk

I like the defassa waterbuck and the oribi. I think I could shoot baboons all day long! Guinea fowl taste so good!


----------



## shakari

I prefer francolin or duck to guinea.......I only took the Dickson up for fun but we had as much fun with the wingshooting as we had on the buffalo!

As for the oribi... Pian Upe is stuffed with them but the grass is often so high, you can't see the buggers. They're fantastic eating though!


----------



## Mattuk

But then apart from waterbuck most of the game tastes good!?


----------



## shakari

Buff are always bloody tough with the exception of tongue & tail but, yeah most is reasonably good.

Despite what the old books say, even waterbuck can be eaten if it's skinned properly.

Part of the deal up there is that the meat goes to the locals so we only kept what we needed for the table and the rest went to the locals...... and they're helluva grateful for it.


----------



## Mattuk

Steve what about Hippo? Have you read The last safari by Bruce Vanbuskirk?


----------



## shakari

Matt,

Not sure if you mean can we hunt hippo in Uganda or what are they like to eat? - So I'll answer both.

Yes, we can hunt them in Uganda but there's not many in the Karamoja so we haven't hunted any there yet.

My buddy in the Eastern Cape swears he loves to eat hippo but every time I've eaten it, it was bloody awful. I guess technically, it should be OK. After all, their diet is similar to cattle so one would imaging it to taste like beef but the ones I've had have always tasted like shite.

Funnily enough, one of the CF Lake books has the most bizarre hippo recipes you'll ever read in it. - I don't remember which book though........ from the time the animal is shot to the time it gets to the table is something like 6 months!







and if I remember correctly, the recipe involves cycles of soaking in brine for weeks on end followed by smoking for weeks on end.

As for the book..... no, I haven't read it but will order myself a copy.


----------



## shakari

I've just noticed I didn't express myself very well in an earlier post so just to clarify.

Pian Upe is in the south of Karamoja not outside Karamoja. So all the hunting we did in Uganda was in Karamoja but in different parts of it...... and the Karamoja is something like 10000 square miles.


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry that was me not making myself very clear. Yes to eat it, Capstick said it was pretty good maybe he just had a bloody good cook! 
The last safari is an interesting read of every day safari camp life, the highs and low's.


----------



## Mattuk

Steve how about Eyelids of Morning: Mingled Destinies of Crocodiles and Men by Alistair Graham and Peter Beard?


----------



## shakari

Matt,

I haven't read that one but will look out for it..... Peter Beard's 'End of the Game' is a good but very disturbing read.

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I've been writing a 2nd edition of my book and we're now getting it ready for Kindle and hard copy and it's been taking all of my time.


----------



## Mattuk

No worries mate, I'll have to buy a kindle now!


----------



## shakari

I'm hoping to have the hard copy available before June if I can.

That might be a bit hopeful though.


----------



## Mattuk

I look forward to it!


----------

